# I have gone to the birds!



## grandpawrichard (Mar 3, 2016)

Dick


----------



## natureman (Mar 4, 2016)

Very nice shots.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 4, 2016)

Super captures!  Thanks Dick.


----------



## Batgirl (Mar 7, 2016)

Gorgeous photos


----------

